# Impromptu in C



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

A piece I've worked on over this month, for solo piano:






Score can be downloaded here.

Any thoughts or comments will be much appreciated!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice job Thomas!

I liked both the jazzy and romantic harmonic elements. The overall melancholy was nice as well.

If I had to critique, it would be to suggest a more melodic shape to the right hand.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

I loved it! = )


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for the comments, they're much appreciated!


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

More higher notes.


----------

